# IVF and time off work?



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all  I’m new, and due to start first (and only – regardless of outcome) attempt at IVF within the next couple of weeks.

I was wondering if any experts could advise me on what’s best to plan for work-wise?  Obviously I’ll need time for appointments etc, which is not a problem as I work flexitime, but was just wondering what I should be expecting following the egg retrieval and (especially) the embryo transfer?  (Assuming we have any embryos to transfer………. Fingers crossed.)  I really don’t want to confide in my employer about the treatment, but am a bit unsure what I am going to say, if anything.

Any advice would be much appreciated.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

I think I have replied to you somewhere else here today about first time IVF, it's my first time too!!
I haven't told my employers, bit worried they will lay me off as they aren't very understanding  .
There are quite a few appointments, my clinic are open at weekends if that is when the day you need scans etc done fall on, other than that I will try to get in as early as possible and make up daft excuses!!  
I know I will need a day off for egg collection and I will be chucking a few days sickies when (fingers crossed) embies are put back as I didn't know til recently i was having my treatment so I have used up all my holidays already  
Where are you having your treatment?
Jen
x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi!

I'm in Aberdeen and having treatment at the hospital here www.aberdeenfertility.org.uk .  How about you?

We have had two unsuccessful IUIs so are really hoping this is going to work....... we are only going to try once due to husband's age (he's 50 this year!  I'm 37).  Also it's costing a fortune........ not that it won't be worth it if it works....

Good luck, when did you say you were starting?


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Good luck then!! I know what you mean about the cost, we are on our one and only free NHS go, that will be it for me if it doesn't work as we just can't afford it, well not right NOW anyway!! 
Having the treatment at the Priory in Birmingham, have to go for injection training   on 21st the start down regging on 22nd, I just can't wait to get going now  
Jen
x


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi

I had my first IVF cycle last year and for EC and ET and 2ww my dr signed me off work.  He didn't state what I had had done on my note either.

So try your Dr its worth a try.


Go luck to you      

love 

Bev


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Bev, I think I will try the doctor if and when I have egg trans, I would really like a week of 'not much' after to give us the best chance.
Well done you, your baby is a cutie!! 
Jen
x


----------



## wannabemum42 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bratt, I am at the priory as well, they are really nice.

I test sunday....praying for a miracle because this is my only chance...private payer and skint now !!!!..jane and jill are dealing with me there.

I'm the one doing the IVF BBC documentary, so they will be there sunday if that's the day you are going.

I have 3 embryos inisde me.

The open night on november 9th looks good at the priory, the posters are on the notice-board in the waiting room.

Best of luck with your try.....  


Diane


----------



## Bratt (Sep 21, 2005)

Oh Diane, good luck to you honey, you must be so nervous   I am dreading it! 
Wow, fancy doing the doccumentary, do you know when it will be on?
How have you found it at the Priory?
I'm back there next friday for my injection training   to start down regging on 22nd, can't wait to get started   any tips?!!
Jen
x


----------



## Seven (Nov 30, 2004)

We have just done our first cycle and I was quite pleased EC was on a friday,  as I felt so bloated afterwards I couldnt have worked between that and ET.  After ET I took some days on the "sickie"  Im sure my doctor would have signed me off if I asked.

Good luck and just do what you feel,  one thing my acupuncturist said to me that really struck was,  you are never going to look back and kick yourself that you should of worked harder!  

Make your priority you for a few days.

Good luck

Katie


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Bloomin ek on tv,  well done you.

hope all goes well on sunday    

Bev


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi 
this is my 1st IVF and im on day 3 of stimms.....i started to panic at the start of treatment thinking about all the injections to come... I went to my GP totally stressed because of work (taking time off for app'ts etc..) I have been signed off work since the start of my treatment... I will be staying off work subject to GP approval, hopefully until after my 2ww......im not prepared to become stressed at work and allow myself to be ill because of a job.. this treatment is far too important.....they may try to make me redundant.. but i will cross that bridge once they officially notify me.....  

I informed work that i had work related stress but was also off work with stress due to gynea treatment...i have informed the i will be facing some surgery...this has kept them off my back... also its not a lie so there isnt anything they can do...(i dont think)

hope this helps....

Good luck everyone sending lots of    

Als xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Als - Good for you !  This treatment really takes it out of you and you need all the time off you can get.

My GP said she would sign me off if I was too ill to work, but I would have to self certify for first week. She also said she would put "post ivf". Since I don't want work to know, I  have booked lots of holiday. I took half days during stimming (due to clinic appts) and holiday for EC/ET and now 2WW, its easier. Last time I tried to work as much as possible, then took a couple of days sick for EC and again holiday or worked from home during 2ww. It was way too much !


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, thanks for all your replies.  You know what, it never occurred to me that the GP might sign me off.  I guess it might be worth a try.  Not if she mentions IVF though as I really don't want them to know.  Anyone got any advice on how to approach it?  I would really like to have some time off after the ET, as recommended by Zita West et al!

I'm lucky (if you can call it that) in that I work for the local authority, so there shouldn't be much danger of losing my job, hopefully!  I really feel for those of you who have that fear, though.

Like someone said below, though, nobody ever looks back on their deathbed and thinks, I wish I'd spent more time at work!!!

Good luck to all.


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Northern Sky,

I too went to see my HR manager like Almamay, a couple of years ago about what was going on and possible need for time off and she has kept everything confidential.
At the time I had a male boss and when I need time off for appointment , I told him what I need off and said that the hr officer was aware of my reason and had oked it and that was it.
I have just started proper treatment and used half days holidays for my scans and blood tests but have also took sick.
I told my HR Officer that the hospital recommended that I had a minimun of a week off, and she was fine, I got a self certify sick note for the week and took three holidays for the end of it, last day of holiday being today.
Too much time off though- makes you worry too much
Normally its the HR managers that get the other bosses to pull people up for taking time off work etc, so if you confind in your HR officer, it should help. I have got a few more holidays left but if i need to have another go this year I may need to use them then instead of taking sick again.
Sometimes its good to confind in people.

Ruby Maria


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a slightly different question: my employer allows me 5 days of additional leave to receive IVF (unpaid), but I don't know what I am best using these days for. They all have to be used in the same cycle but cos I don't know what times of the treatment will be the most tough I don't know what to book off, apart from the EC & ET. I have major complications with my treatment and have to go for hundreds of scans and blood tests too, I just can't fit it all in - sometimes they want me in for a scan every morning! Work will not pay any sick pay for days missed due to IVF other than unforseen complications, but any sick days DO go towards loss of bonus for cost of sick leave!  

Thanks peeps!


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Clarabel,

Speaking for myself and this being my first time of any treatment, I worked up until day of ec which was on a wed, and don't think that I could of gone back on the Thursday , due to feeling really bloated after the op, I was actually going to use the day to go food shopping and get some of the housework done before etc but I ended up laying on the settee all day, I found that I was constipated for a few days which added to the bloatedness, I had my et on the Friday and stayed on the sick till wed, and took three days holiday.
Do actually think that Ive had too much time off though, because its given me too much time to think.
I would of probably been able to go back work on the Mon or Tuesday of that week.
Try to get your scans really early or really late- mine are normally around 9am but if I get there at 8.30 they just do them early.

Hope this helps

Ruby Maria


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Clarabel,
If you are restricted to days off, the times that you really need off are day of EC, day after EC, ET, and as many days after ET as possible. The rest you can probably fit in in around work if you are up to it. 

Good luck

Lx


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi Als

Just read your post re work. I am having a nightmare with my employers. I have told them what is happening (Barclays Bank) at least 6 weeks ago. Gave them details of when i thought i would be off and arranged for two weeks holiday for after e/t.

Three weeks into my cycle, i phoned to let them know i probably wouldn't be in next week due to app/scan and e/c. Mentioned my holiday for the following two weeks etc so that i should have the next 3 weeks off.

Manager was a bit off re taking the whole day for an app/scan (cant you come in after) Then she advises me that i have been given only one week holiday and that she will have to let me know re the last week. (24/10)
I have had enough now, i have a scan on Monday (see my message on your post in introductions). once i know what is happening next week, i will go and get signed off.
Its good to know there are others to talk to.

Thanks for listening to me waffle.

Doyle
Ps can you reply in personal message as i cant keep up with where i have posted messages!!! thanks


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi everyone

have just been reading all of you posts re work!!!

a lot of you seem to be on your first treatment like me. Are you chatting on a cycle buddy?? if so can i join?? 

wishing you all lots of    

Where ever you are in you cycles

Doyle


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi,

We do have a work issues area where you can ask our qualified HR staff about any concerns you have with your current job.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/215/93/

Also - to find your previous posts you can go into your profile (button at top of the page) - and click on the link at the bottom - 'show last posts of this person'

It does the same as clicking this link....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=12034;sa=showPosts

If you have any probs then drop an email to [email protected]

Hope that helps,
Mel


----------



## Clarabel (Dec 17, 2003)

ruby maria said:


> Try to get your scans really early or really late- mine are normally around 9am but if I get there at 8.30 they just do them early.


I wish I could, but because, for some reason, I have to be scanned by a doctor and not the ultrasound operator I have to be done in their stupidly narrow slots, which are normally 12.15 or 2.00, and the hospital is over an hour each way (with a compulsory full bladder every time, LOL). I don't mind going back to my daytime work (student teacher) as soon as I am feeling physically better, but my evening job is deadly boring and my manager is a... where you put the ultrasound probe (!) so I couldn't stand to be there.


----------



## doyle (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi mel 

Thanks for the advise re previous posts. I was really getting lost trying to find who i had responded to and on what post. No probs now.

Wishing all well

Dee


----------

